# Well this is just peachy



## craigb (11/5/18)

Had this problem before, would take out a battery, give the button a few jabs of varying pressure, replace battery, carry on. 

Not this time. When it carried on firing, nothing I did stopped the over-fire.

Leaving the batteries out for a little while, while nothing feels excessively hot, or even over warm, going to give it a while to chill out and try again later

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (11/5/18)

craigb said:


> Had this problem before, would take out a battery, give the button a few jabs of varying pressure, replace battery, carry on.
> 
> Not this time. When it carried on firing, nothing I did stopped the over-fire.
> 
> ...



following, got 2 of these myself

how old is this one ?


----------



## craigb (11/5/18)

vicTor said:


> following, got 2 of these myself
> 
> how old is this one ?


It's about a year and a half old. To be fair, it's been through much spillage.

I reckon its probably juice that's managed to settle behind the button. That said, the but clicks wonderfully.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (11/5/18)

I think there is a way to open it up, was researching it last year when my screen misted up

didnt try though as the mist cleared up ...lol

I'm hoping for the best for your mod dude, hope not too bad

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (11/5/18)

Open it and give it a good clean

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (11/5/18)

vicTor said:


> I think there is a way to open it up, was researching it last year when my screen misted up
> 
> didnt try though as the mist cleared up ...lol
> 
> I'm hoping for the best for your mod dude, hope not too bad





RainstormZA said:


> Open it and give it a good clean



Yeah, this evening once I get home and after I get something onto the pulse. Hope this surgery goes better than the one I attempted on the RX 2/3 

4+ hours until my next fix - when I was smoking that would have been unpossible.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Anvil (11/5/18)

As far as I know "download mode" is entered when the fire button is held in and you then give it some power (usb or batts), so being stuck in download mode tells me your fire button or firing contacts on the board are stuck or juiced.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BubiSparks (11/5/18)

Minikin V2's are a little more awkward to work on than most mods because there is a ribbon cable from the board to the touch screen. To take the board out completely the cable will need to be disconnected and they are notoriously fragile.

Reactions: Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Dietz (11/5/18)

craigb said:


> Had this problem before, would take out a battery, give the button a few jabs of varying pressure, replace battery, carry on.
> 
> Not this time. When it carried on firing, nothing I did stopped the over-fire.
> 
> ...


I feel your pain, Seems to be in the air, My Gpriv's 510 connector decided to break/come loose. its definitely seen better days.

I need to strip it and figured I will wait until I have a backup device then strip, Recondition / Paint / hydro dip it and fix the connector at the same time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## craigb (11/5/18)

Anvil said:


> As far as I know "download mode" is entered when the fire button is held in and you then give it some power (usb or batts), so being stuck in download mode tells me your fire button or firing contacts on the board are stuck or juiced.



I think so as well, so this evenings Fortnite plan's have been slightly delayed so I can try to dismantle and give the insides a good alcohol wipe colonic.

I must say, it's been through hell with me, an SM25 that was frequently poorly wicked, an iJoy Tornado Hero that would even evacuate it's tank with stock coils, numerous sweaty atty's and the occasional over zealous filling.



BubiSparks said:


> Minikin V2's are a little more awkward to work on than most mods because there is a ribbon cable from the board to the screen. To take the board out completely the cable will need to be disconnected and they are notoriously fragile.


oh man, that's not good news - that's exactly how I killed the RX 2/3.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## craigb (11/5/18)

Dietz said:


> I feel your pain, Seems to be in the air, My Gpriv's 510 connector decided to break/come loose. its definitely seen better days.
> 
> I need to strip it and figured I will wait until I have a backup device then strip, Recondition / Paint / hydro dip it and fix the connector at the same time.
> View attachment 131685
> View attachment 131686


dude, I think I've had hands on that GPriv, which goes to show how long it has lasted you...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dietz (11/5/18)

craigb said:


> dude, I think I've had hands on that GPriv, which goes to show how long it has lasted you...


Its the very same one yes, And yes, this thing has been through Military grade hell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anvil (11/5/18)

craigb said:


> I think so as well, so this evenings Fortnite plan's have been slightly delayed so I can try to dismantle and give the insides a good alcohol wipe colonic.
> 
> I must say, it's been through hell with me, an SM25 that was frequently poorly wicked, an iJoy Tornado Hero that would even evacuate it's tank with stock coils, numerous sweaty atty's and the occasional over zealous filling.
> 
> ...


Good luck and hope you get it sorted bud. I'm way too chicken to open mine so if you get it right (or wrong) maybe give the rest of us some tips.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## craigb (12/5/18)

Update

Here's a riddle for ya... What's got 2 thumbs and is saving for a new regulated mod? 







@craigb <---- this guy.

Both my primary and backup mods have given up the ghost (for different reasons) 
Luckily I still have the pulse mech (whenever your SO asks if you really need to make that vape buy, the answer is always yes, I know you've had similar issues before @Stosta and others)

But this incident has taught me something about myself, I managed to last until I got home yesterday and still get on with the getting home routine before reaching for my doomsday vape supplies. As much as I am addicted to nicotine, it has only a tenuous grasp on me, so I still feel like a chicken dinner

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (12/5/18)

Ag née! You're having such bad luck.

May I suggest you get the SMOANT Cylon? Lol. Seriously it's been a good mod so far and it's regulated as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (12/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Ag née! You're having such bad luck.
> 
> May I suggest you get the SMOANT Cylon? Lol. Seriously it's been a good mod so far and it's regulated as well.


Well... Some good luck too, a mixed bag of luck I should say. 

I'm saving up and going to get something really nice in the future.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (12/5/18)

Sad to hear, @craigb. I'm not crazy about the longevity of current-gen mods. I got a new one in Feb and it was fried in March, a whole 30 days of use. At least it was still under warranty so I could swap out but still, that's not what you expect. I was talking to some American guys in Discord who tell me they are delighted if they can get one year from a mod and will happily buy the same model again if it dies after twelve months. They clearly have lower expectations than I do. I would expect two years minimum from a mod that costs less than R800, three years minimum for anything north of a grand. But it doesn't seem to work that way anymore.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## RainstormZA (12/5/18)

RichJB said:


> Sad to hear, @craigb. I'm not crazy about the longevity of current-gen mods. I got a new one in Feb and it was fried in March, a whole 30 days of use. At least it was still under warranty so I could swap out but still, that's not what you expect. I was talking to some American guys in Discord who tell me they are delighted if they can get one year from a mod and will happily buy the same model again if it dies after twelve months. They clearly have lower expectations than I do. I would expect two years minimum from a mod that costs less than R800, three years minimum for anything north of a grand. But it doesn't seem to work that way anymore.



Yeah exactly. Same thing happened with my Battlestar - none in stock to swap out so got credited and bought the Cylon instead...


----------



## RichJB (12/5/18)

This "we won't honour the warranty because juice got spilled on the mod" nonsense must stop as well. My two oldest mods are my 60W iSticks, bought for R450 each new in early 2016. They haven't missed a beat and both mods have had the entire 510 well filled with juice countless times, such that the juice is level with the top of the mod and spilling over. If Eleaf can design a juice-proof 510 in a mod that costs R450, manufacturers of mods that cost twice that have no excuse. Zero. None at all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## craigb (12/5/18)

RichJB said:


> Sad to hear, @craigb. I'm not crazy about the longevity of current-gen mods. I got a new one in Feb and it was fried in March, a whole 30 days of use. At least it was still under warranty so I could swap out but still, that's not what you expect. I was talking to some American guys in Discord who tell me they are delighted if they can get one year from a mod and will happily buy the same model again if it dies after twelve months. They clearly have lower expectations than I do. I would expect two years minimum from a mod that costs less than R800, three years minimum for anything north of a grand. But it doesn't seem to work that way anymore.


And then there are the cases where the devices are poorly machined. Or where back plates don't fit snugly (very import when these back plates are part of subsystem logic that disables the mod when open)

Ah well, I got good service from the minikin, it served flawlessly when I was at my lowest, and tomorrow morning the sun will still rise in the east and set in the west, so life is still good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (12/5/18)

The main issue with any electronic mod is always going to be the circuit board, having a high end mod doesn't mean a thing in terms of reliability. It just makes it more painful when it lets out the smoke.. The only device that one can really depend on is going to be a mech mod. That's why I'll never get rid of my Reo mods.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Room Fogger (12/5/18)

craigb said:


> And then there are the cases where the devices are poorly machined. Or where back plates don't fit snugly (very import when these back plates are part of subsystem logic that disables the mod when open)
> 
> Ah well, I got good service from the minikin, it served flawlessly when I was at my lowest, and tomorrow morning the sun will still rise in the east and set in the west, so life is still good.


Sorry about the mod that let you down,  but I like the attitude better, hope you are able to replace soon with a great brand spanking arse kicking nice new mod.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## vicTor (15/6/18)

craigb said:


> Had this problem before, would take out a battery, give the button a few jabs of varying pressure, replace battery, carry on.
> 
> Not this time. When it carried on firing, nothing I did stopped the over-fire.
> 
> ...



hi @craigb one of my V2's has just done this very same thing this morning on the way in to work, dont have time now until tonight to fiddle but wanted to know if you found a fix perhaps ?

i'm preparing for the worst 

regards


----------



## craigb (15/6/18)

vicTor said:


> hi @craigb one of my V2's has just done this very same thing this morning on the way in to work, dont have time now until tonight to fiddle but wanted to know if you found a fix perhaps ?
> 
> i'm preparing for the worst
> 
> regards


Mine is a paper weight now. I'm not very good at taking things apart anymore, so the permanent damage was probably caused by me though, so will hold thumbs for your efforts.

It's a crappy feeling though. I really enjoyed the V2. The voopoo drag I replaced it with is heavier and all sharp edges, not enjoying it at all.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## craigb (15/6/18)

vicTor said:


> hi @craigb one of my V2's has just done this very same thing this morning on the way in to work, dont have time now until tonight to fiddle but wanted to know if you found a fix perhaps ?
> 
> i'm preparing for the worst
> 
> regards


what you can try do is jiggle the button about a bit. Download mode is triggered by the button being pressed at a certain point during start up, so the idea is if it is sticking, to unstuck it temporarily. You may be able to loosen it up a bit with a few solid presses and moving/rotating the button a bit. That could get it working again for today, but even if it does, you should probably give it some more intensive TLC with a screwdriver and alcohol wipes ASAP.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## boxerulez (15/6/18)

vicTor said:


> hi @craigb one of my V2's has just done this very same thing this morning on the way in to work, dont have time now until tonight to fiddle but wanted to know if you found a fix perhaps ?
> 
> i'm preparing for the worst
> 
> regards


Take out the battery sled, remove the 2 screws that hold the chip, pry chip away and slide button out to the side, now you have direct access to the microswitch behind the chrome button. blast the shit out of it with Spanjaard Elektrokleen, and then put a low heat hardryer to it for a good amount of time, monitor the heat buildup in mod and swiths between cold and low heat to regulate.

if after this it still does the same shit, put it in a windowsill for a week and forget about it.

try again. if problem persists, bin the mod. (always save the magnets and doors at the very least)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## boxerulez (15/6/18)

well, when i say chip i mean board.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (15/6/18)

craigb said:


> what you can try do is jiggle the button about a bit. Download mode is triggered by the button being pressed at a certain point during start up, so the idea is if it is sticking, to unstuck it temporarily. You may be able to loosen it up a bit with a few solid presses and moving/rotating the button a bit. That could get it working again for today, but even if it does, you should probably give it some more intensive TLC with a screwdriver and alcohol wipes ASAP.



thanks @craigb

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (15/6/18)

boxerulez said:


> Take out the battery sled, remove the 2 screws that hold the chip, pry chip away and slide button out to the side, now you have direct access to the microswitch behind the chrome button. blast the shit out of it with Spanjaard Elektrokleen, and then put a low heat hardryer to it for a good amount of time, monitor the heat buildup in mod and swiths between cold and low heat to regulate.
> 
> if after this it still does the same shit, put it in a windowsill for a week and forget about it.
> 
> try again. if problem persists, bin the mod. (always save the magnets and doors at the very least)



thanks @boxerulez

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (15/6/18)

After the windowsill treatment, I have a tin of Q30 to seal electronics with, but you will have to pay a visit for a coffee to use it , not a bad thing in my mind.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (15/6/18)

Room Fogger said:


> After the windowsill treatment, I have a tin of Q30 to seal electronics with, but you will have to pay a visit for a coffee to use it , not a bad thing in my mind.



got home, mod working fine again, must have been a glitch in the matrix

but next time in there for a coffee !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (15/6/18)

vicTor said:


> got home, mod working fine again, must have been a glitch in the matrix
> 
> but next time in there for a coffee !!


I think you should still do some hardware maintenance... Mine also glitches a while ago, then carried on working fine for months afterwards 

Glad to hear it's not bust though

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (16/6/18)

craigb said:


> I think you should still do some hardware maintenance... Mine also glitches a while ago, then carried on working fine for months afterwards
> 
> Glad to hear it's not bust though



yeah thanks man, want to "operate" soon, see whats happening inside

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (13/7/18)

hi just to leave this here in case

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

